# Dilemma With Camber Plates



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

I INSTALLED STILLEN CAMBER PLATES ON MY 200SX, BUT THEY RAISED THE HEIGHT OF OF THE CAR IN THE FRONT. CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW I CAN FIX THIS PROBLEM? I HAVE TOKICO SHOCKS AND STRUTS WITH EIBACH SPORTSLINE SPRINGS INSTALLED ALSO.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i'd like to know about this too, it doesn't make much sense. 

oh, and turn your caps off, PUNK!:banana:

you need to get pics of your car online.....these guys would enjoy seeing all you've done to it.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

The stillen plates mount between the body and the spring. That's why the front is higher. The upper mount is now thicker, so the spring doesn't go as far up as it used to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

But is there any way to correct the problem?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

GA16-RUNNER said:


> *But is there any way to correct the problem? *


Remove the camber plates.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> *Remove the camber plates. *


So in order to get Camber Plates I have to accept having my front even higher than usual


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

There has gotta be another solution to than to remove the camber plates. If I do that then my car is out of alignment, that was the whole purpose behind buying and installing them. so the tires on my rims would wear evenly.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Ground control camber plates actually drop the car a little they are a little more but the front wont be higher


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

scrappy said:


> *Ground control camber plates actually drop the car a little they are a little more but the front wont be higher *


You can't use Ground Control camber plates with regular springs. You have to use coil overs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

So I can't use the Ground Control camber plates with the regular Tokico Shocks and Eibach sportline lowering springs?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*My experience and a waste.*

The Eibach springs lower the car too much. The Stillen camber plates aren't going to do anythign but give you adjustability as far as camber and caster, they will not resolve the suspension travel issue. 

What was your goal in getting htese plates? 

IMHO your money is better spent in getting a setup that lowers the car while resolving the suspension travel issue. GC coilovers with GC plates or a shortened strut setup. 

As stated, the Stillen plates will always cause a slight raising in the front. If you want camber plates that don't have this affect you will have to use the GC plates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks. I wish that I knew that there was a company that made coilovers before I bought that setup from stillen.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: My experience and a waste.*



wes said:


> *The Stillen camber plates aren't going to do anythign but give you adjustability as far as camber and caster, *


They actually only give camber adjustment. I would not worry about the extra camber you get from lowering the car. You actually want between 1.5-2 negative anyways for decent handling. You can fine tune camber by adjusting the strut bolts and moving the way the knuckle lines up with the strut. Go to www.se-r.net and search for "Slotting Struts" if you want to get rid of some of your camber.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

GA16-RUNNER..... just a warning from past experience, dont get GC coilovers with the tokico shocks and struts. they wont fit over the cartridge(sp?). i had tokico and eibach also and i tried installin the GC... and some import shop told me that i had to grind on the strut to make them fit. well i ended up grinding the cap off the cartridge and the strut is now useless. oh yeah... and the GC's still wont fit. so i recommend goin KYB adjustables if you are thinking of upgrading with GC's


----------

